# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  زر في لوحة المفاتيح قليل الاستعمال عظيم الفوائد

## حافظ النور

* زر خفي موجود في الكيبورد يقوم بمهام كثيرة 

زر مهمش وهو موجود في الكيبورد وأغلبنا لا يعلم 

ماهي أدوار هذا الزر ؟ 

او بماذا يقوم ؟ 

ولماذا هو موجود اصلاً ؟ 

الزر هو (زرالويندوز) 

أي الزر الذي يوجد عليه شعار ويندوز أسفل الكيبورد

هناك العديد من الإستخدامات لهذا الزر ومنها : 

1 الضغط على زر شعار الوندوز :
إظهار وإخفاء قائمة ابدأ .


2 زر شعار الوندوز + زر Break (موجود فوق الأرقام) 
يعرض نافذة مواصفات النظام.


3 زر شعار الوندوز D+ 
يعرض سطح المكتب.


4 زر شعار الوندوز + M 
يقوم بتصغير جميع النوافذ المفتوحة.


5 زر شعار الوندوز Shift+ M+ 
يقوم بتكبير جميع النوافذ.


6 زر شعار الوندوز +E
يعرض نافذة جهاز الكمبيوتر .


7 زر شعار الوندوز + F 
إذا أردت البحث عن ملفات ومجلدات.


8 زر شعار الوندوز Ctrl+ F+ 
إذا أردت البحث عن أجهزه داخل نطاق الشبكة. 


9 زر شعار الوندوز +F1 
إذا أردت قراءة المساعد للوندوز 


10 زر شعار الوندوز +L 
لقفل لوحة المفاتيح. 


11 زر شعار ويندوز + R
لفتح نافذة ( تشغيل) 

منقول للفائدة 


*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*

الف شكر الاخ حافظ وجمعة مباركة عليك .. 


زر شعار وندوز + شارع النيل 

يعرض حلوم ست الجبنة ..

هاع هاع هاع
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*مشكور ياحافظ ...

كورنر :
وندوز + زقزاق 
يطلق إشارات ضوئية متقطعة
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*مشكور حافظ 
صدقني عمري ما انتبهت ليهو
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*عملت ليها برنت اوت لاهميتها........
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*زر شعار ويندوز+ حافظ

لعرض أحلي الموضوعات
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*زر شعار ويندوز+ صرف صرف
توضح مجدالدين
*

----------


## Deimos

*ويندوز + حرف ال u مرتين لإغلاق الجهاز والنظام (shutdown)
ويندوز + حرف ال u ثم حرف ال r لإغلاق الجهاز وإعادة تشغيله (restart)
*

----------


## osa sinnar

*شكرا لمعلوماتكم القيمه
                        	*

----------


## السناري

*مشكور أخي حافظ على هذه المعلومات القيمة .
*

----------

